# odd behavior??



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

So today we did a 5.9 mile hike and almost every time we stopped for a second Lincoln would scratch the ground with all four paws. Throwing dirt and rocks etc. We have seen him do this after going to the bathroom but that wasnt the case today. This isnt a problem, just was odd and want to know if anyone else's V has done that or what it could mean. ???


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

It's territorial marking - dogs do have sweat glands, most of them are located on paws (actually between the toes). By marking territory with urine and/ or scratching legs on the ground, they leave their scent.


----------

